

Most read Data Science articles by quarter - hrb1979
http://www.datascienceweekly.org/data-science-resources/data-science-newsletter-most-read-articles

======
Executor
The last link was the most useful for people wanting to know a course
sequence: [http://shanelynn.ie/index.php/online-learning-curriculum-
for...](http://shanelynn.ie/index.php/online-learning-curriculum-for-data-
scientists/)

